

Advice on generating buzz for JackTheDonkey.com? - JackTheDonkey
http://www.jackthedonkey.com
My name is David Katz, and I have recently launched a new online community (also known as a social networking site) called JackTheDonkey.com.<p>http://www.JackTheDonkey.com is the community where your time online supports the charity of your choice as we donate 55% of all ad revenue generated by users' time on Jack to their choice of 21 charities from across the US and Canada.<p>The more you visit and interact with others, the more money JackTheDonkey.com donates to the charity of your choice....it's free and easy and works out to 1.1 cents every impression....EVERY IMPRESSION.<p>There are currently 21 charities from across Canada and the US (with the UK coming onboard shortly) that you can choose to support with your time online including:<p>- Alex's Lemonade Stand Foundation 
- Best Friends Animal Society 
- The ALS Society of Canada 
- Canadian Cystic Fibrosis Foundation 
- Canadian Tire Jumpstart® 
- Card Therapy 
- The Children's Wish Foundation of Canada 
- Eating Disorders of York Region 
- Lilah's Fund 
- The Malibu Foundation for Environmental Education 
- The Multiple Sclerosis Society of Canada 
- New Orleans Area Habitat for Humanity 
- Ontario Special Olympics 
- Pencils For Kids 
- Plug In America (featured in Who Killed The Electric Car?) 
- Ronald McDonald House Charities of Canada 
- The Reena Foundation 
- The Scouts Canada Foundation 
- Sustainable Laos Education Initiatives Inc. 
- The Toronto Wildlife Centre 
- Virunga National Park in the Democratic Republic of Congo (helping protect the endangered Mountain Gorillas)<p>Please join us today. It's free....it's easy...and could be lots of fun for you....all the while your time online is benefitting the charity of your choice.<p>http://www.jackthedonkey.com/register1.html<p>Attached is a copy of my first/only piece of press for your perusal:<p>http://www.cjnews.com/images/stories/Heebonics/June_25_09.pdf<p>Attached is also a copy of a review on killerstartups.com:<p>http://www.killerstartups.com/Social-Networking/jackthedonkey-com-support-a-charity-the-social-way<p>And on startupmeme:<p>http://startupmeme.com/jackthedonkey-jacks-every-visit-of-yours-to-support-your-favorite-charity/<p>Thanks in advance,<p>David 
twitter.com/inyourfacebook
======
Shooter
"The Donkey Show"? SRSLY?

You could promote it by putting flyers up all over Tijuana and by hiring
underage hype people that shout "Come see the amazing donkey show! Senorita
loves the donkey...and the donkey loves Senorita!" [Just kidding.]

WHY, oh why, have you branded the site this way? I wanted to know, but the
site felt so creepy I had to leave before I could figure anything out. Which
probably isn't your desired response, right?

------
billydean
That donkey slash man, man slash donkey is freaking me the hell out.

